# MINI- HERBIE DERBY at TURN 4 R/C



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

That's right Herbie the love bug. Coming in April, Saturday night the 26th. We are hosting our first annual Herbie Derby, MINI Herbie Derby and a SK 200 lap enduro event. Quilifing starts at 6pm. Doors open at 10am. Rules are pretty simple. Box stock motors, batteries up to 1400mah(no lipo)any 1/18th scale chassis, beatle bug body. There will be concourse judging. If enough are interested we'd be willing to have a seperate brushless class. Check out our thread under oval race events for all detials of the evening. or at our website, http://turn4rc.samsbiz.com


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

SWEET :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I wish it was only half as far to Turn 4. It would be fun to race SK's and 1/18 Bugs on the high banks.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I raced there in the DAY. It was great everyone just slept there since there was a snow storm ( maybe 300 entries). In the summer You can go right down to the speedway or watch out the windows.


----------



## Turn4RC (Aug 1, 2007)

We will soon have Herbie decals for sale in the hobby shop! BRP beetle bodies are arriving this week. Get yours prepped & painted to win the best herbie look alike contest! We will have some awesome trophies for this event thanks to 1 of our sponsors. These trophies will not be anything like Turn 4/K&N have had before!


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

we just got our stock of 1/18th scale herbie bodies, Get them while they last.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

looks like the interest for this event is a more than we expected. The 1/18th scale bodies are going FAST!!!!!!!We'll need to place another order before the event by the looks of things.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey can i get one? and how much are they? THX!!!!


----------



## Turn4RC (Aug 1, 2007)

RC18MT, you have PM.


----------



## Movie Car Mania (Mar 4, 2005)

This sounds like fun. I would love to see it if it were closer.

RW
MovieCarMania.com


----------



## Turn4RC (Aug 1, 2007)

We'll have to see what we can do about getting the race on video and putting it on youtube.


----------



## Turn4RC (Aug 1, 2007)

Just got some fun prizes in for this event! I can't wait to start practicing with my buggy. Anyone for some Saturday night racing at turn 4??
-Kim


----------



## Turn4RC (Aug 1, 2007)

We have a variety of body posts in stock to help you fit the Herbie body to your slider, rc18, BRP 18 scale or other 18 scale chassis. C'mon let's see those Herbie's FLY on the 26th!!


----------



## Turn4RC (Aug 1, 2007)

Beep beep...just a bump for the love-bug.


----------



## Turn4RC (Aug 1, 2007)

Our website has been updated with a picture of a 10th scale Herbie body. 18th scale picture coming soon. Paint & Decals. Are done, Just have to get it mounted on our rc18b!


----------



## Turn4RC (Aug 1, 2007)

Only 10 days to the mini Herbie derby! :woohoo:


----------

